# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  MF - Fat Girl 2001 720p BluRay Criterion Collection -CHD

## new led

A Ma Soeur! is a provocative and shocking drama about sibling rivalry, family discord and relationships. Elena is 15, beautiful and flirtatious. Her less confident sister, Anais, is 12, and constantly eats. On holiday, Elena meets a young Italian student who is determined to seduce her. Anais is forced to watch in silence, conspiring with the lovers, but harbouring jealousy and similar desires. Their actions, however, have unforeseen tragic consequences for the whole family. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0243255/ (Rating: 6.4/10)

​*Hình ảnh trong phim*​
​*Link Download*​MF - Fat Girl 2001 720p BluRay Criterion Collection -CHD
MF - Fat Girl 2001 720p BluRay Criterion Collection -CHD sub
​Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường. 
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC 
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​* Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào* 

*MF - Fat Girl 2001 720p BluRay Criterion Collection -CHD*
​Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

